# Sparring gear and your experiences



## xfighter88 (Mar 9, 2010)

I have trained MMA for a while now. From my time at the gym sparring is mostly standup or ground. If we do practice both at the same time it is at a slower pace. My question is if anyone spars at close to full speed and power for ground and standup at the same time? If so what gear do you use to make it safe and practical? 16 oz gloves don't allow for grabbing and submissions and the 4 oz gloves are not really safe for the kickboxing side of things.


----------



## Skpotamus (Mar 10, 2010)

I've used these: http://www.combatsports.com/Fairtex-Combat-Sparring-Gloves/productinfo/TG20/  with good results.  Lots of padding on the knuckles but you can still grip well with them.  

A couple of the other guys at the gym used different mma sparring gloves from combat sports and they all worked well.


----------

